# WRT310N/WRT610N experiences



## Pinchy (Jun 13, 2009)

Well my WRT330N wireless router is giving me some troubles, so I figure that I will just get a new router.

ATM for asia pacific there is $100 cash back on the WRT610N and $50 on the WRT310N. Im looking at the 610, because after cashback its only like $20 more. But I have noticed that the 310 seems to be faster? (With overheating issues though).

Also they only have one year warranty periods nowadays. Is that because they die?


Just after any experiences with these routers. Just to note, I dont care at all for the USB port on the 610n.



Quick question while I am at it as well...whats with the 5GHz dual band stuff? Can my laptops connect to a 5GHz signal or do I need a 5GHz network card? 

If I could make my network 5GHz instead of the 2.4 it'd be great as I get slight interferance on my wireless home theater system.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks like the 610 has both a 5GHz and a 2.4GHz bands, so yes you should be able to use the 5GHz band exclusively if you want. You may be able to shut off the 2.4GHz band, but I am not sure of that without reading through the manual for the unit.


----------



## Pinchy (Jun 13, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Looks like the 610 has both a 5GHz and a 2.4GHz bands, so yes you should be able to use the 5GHz band exclusively if you want. You may be able to shut off the 2.4GHz band, but I am not sure of that without reading through the manual for the unit.



So could I connect standard wifi devices to this 5GHz band or do I need a 5GHz wifi card?


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2009)

Any device that talks to the router is going to have to be able to Xmit/Rec in the 5GHz band to be able to use that. That being said, does your HT allow you the option of using different 2.4GHz channels? If so, try a different channel and the interference may cease.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 13, 2009)

Dual band means you can have both 2.4ghz and 5ghz bands running at the same time. Otherwise on a single band, if you have a B/G device connected any N devices will throttle down to their speeds. Essentially you would need an N adapter on your standard wireless devices to utilize 5ghz. Also, I doubt your home theater is the cause of the interference. Home theaters don't put anything out on that band...look for microwaves or a portable phone (most run on 2.4ghz or 5ghz).


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh and if you're looking for a good router check this one out:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156226

It's what I've been using lately and its 10x better than that Linksys crap (I know because I've owned both of those Linksys routers and about 20 brands/models). Linksys has gone to shit lately IMO. This router is right on par with what Buffalo has to offer, just at a cheaper price.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2009)

I've had no problems with the Lynksys routers/Access points that I have purchased, but from reading other people's reviews it seems like a crap shoot as the whether you get a good one or not. Cisco makes excellent routers and I though that when they purchased Linksys that the quality would be fantastic, but that has not seemed to happen.


----------



## Pinchy (Jun 13, 2009)

Na the HT runs on its own thing, cant change it. 

Now its not my wlan thats getting interferance from the HT...the HT gets interferance from the wlan. The rear speakers run on 2.4GHz and make a "click" when it cuts out. When I have a laptop down there or my phone connected to the network, constant clicks lol.

As I said though, its not really this issue thats making me want a new router, its just my current one is cutting out and needing frequent reboots......just a PITA i want to replace.


@ mrw, yeah linksys isnt anywhere as near as good as they used to be, but they still know how to charge . Now while you say the trendnet is a great router, do you mean that its better than the linksys in general OR better than it when price comes into it. Like the 610n is double the price of that trendnet BUT with this $100 cash off, it'd actually be cheaper for me.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 14, 2009)

I mean the TrendNet is better hands down. Performance tops the Linksys.


----------

